# My intro



## iownalpha (May 14, 2014)

I am 13 and wanting to run my own business, mice breeding will be the start i already have my doe which her name is alpha and i am planning to get a spalshed male


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello...
What business do you want to run? There's zero dollar in mice


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Naomi is absolutely right. If you do it properly you won't make a profit; it will be a loss maker.


----------



## iownalpha (May 14, 2014)

I am planning to breed some albinos and golden mice


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome
Theres no making money with mice...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

iownalpha said:


> I am planning to breed some albinos and golden mice


Unless they're made of real gold you're out of luck :lol: Sorry, I couldn't resist! Mice are great pets and I hope you enjoy them.


----------

